# 05 altima 2.5L sl overheating not starting



## michaelkm8 (Aug 5, 2015)

My problem is my 05 altima sl with 242000 miles on it. Recently I have been experiencing hard starts and chugging when it does start before I hit the gas to get it to operate normal. Usually don't have any problem the first start of the day, but every start after that gets more difficult. Today it wouldn't start at all at first. Took twenty minutes to get it to go by flooring it and intermittently tapping the gas. It has also been slightly overheating going above half way to about 3/4 to the top. It only happens when I drive in town accelerating. When driving on the highway it never happens while either constant speed or acceleration. I have no issues while driving at all other than the overheating. I have replaced the following parts in the past year.

Alternator, battery, upstream and downstream O2 sensors, crankshaft sensor, spark plugs, coil packs, serpentine belt.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for information on possible problems and diagnostic checks. I'm intermediate in skill level for car repairs.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked for any codes? checked coolant level? noticed any white smoke? did you replace the cam & crank sensor? or just the crank..


----------

